# New here , but not New in DP



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi,

My name's Emmanuella, i'm a french girl who's living currently in The Netherlands.. I depersonalized myself since I'm 14 years old , I'm 32 now.
I 'm actually working on a movie related directly to my symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Television, movies, and books are more real to me now than life is.

Because the experience of each is so cognitive. Emotions can be known at least.

Anla


----------

